# which gun



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

which one is better, 
1. ruger 10/22
2. remington 597

which one should i get


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ruger hands down :thumb:


----------



## Camo (Oct 28, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## Keith Tobberman (May 28, 2005)

Ruger 10/22 is the famous .22 cal semi-auto. I dont have either one but I know quite a bit from reading. I dont know much about the Remington, but I know enough about the Ruger to know that it is basically unbeatable. It was recently featured in Field and Stream magazine for being one of the best 50 guns ever made! I also am pretty sure it was in the better half. You will not go wrong with a Ruger. :wink:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The 10/22 is the better choice.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I own two 10/22's one in LR and one in magnum. Ruger 10/22's do have some issues I will start with the box magazine, its crap making the rifle unreliable. I have 3 magazines for the 10/22 magnum and two of them do not work!! Next thing to think about is cleaning the firearm Ruger 10/22"s are a P.I.T.A to clean, get a bore snake or you may damage the barrel. Also the zero gets knocked off everytime you field strip the rifle, so you must rezero all the time. Other than that they are fine except for the 7-8lb trigger pull. The ruger 10/22 is good for plinking that is what it is made for IMOP. Its good for somebody who gets a thrill out of rapid fire not somebody who wants a great shooting gun, however they are accurate when you have your zero on.
I have no experiance with the other firearm you mentioned.


----------



## 87012ga (Oct 1, 2005)

i was wnaing to get this 597







[/url]


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

I would go with the Ruger.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

no question Ruger!!! I have had 3 and would never buy a nother .22


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

How about a Marlin?

I had a Ruger 10/22, like Bore.224 said the magazines make it unreliable. Even the aftermarket magazines are crap. I thought maybe I had a lemon but my buddies is the same.

I heard from a reliable source that the Remington's need to be cleaned after 50 or so rounds. I never had one so....

When I go out I may shoot a 1000 rounds through my Marlin with no problems.

Think about a Marlin. Here is what I have --> http://www.marlinfirearms.com/firearms/selfLoading22wTubularMag/60.htm
I also have a Marlin bolt action 22 mag, I have not had any problems with that either.

I have a Speedy loader that holds 120 rounds (8 chambers 15 rounds each). It's quicker then reloading an unreliable Ruger clip.

Just my $.02


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Unreliable magazines? I've never had a failure-to-feed on my factory mags. Are you buying those crappy aftermarket ones? Not worth the money. Come on...if the squirrel ain't dead after the first ten rounds, you're not a decent enough shot to hit him with the next 20. Stick to the slightly more-expensive 10-round factory mags and I guarantee the problem will disappear if you're maintaining the action right.

Half of what people say about Rugers either A-isn't true, or B-is the fault of some damn stupid thing they did. The magazine thing is the most common one. They're all metal except for the plastic outside (which doesn't make a difference) and the little bit of red plastic that holds the bottom round (which also, doesn't make a difference). The interior frame is all metal, and the springs hold up well.

Ruger every damn time. Take a look at the Ruger 10/22-TALM. Mine would blow your mind. If you're comfortable working on a gun, get the base $90 one and get a competition barrel, good stock, so on and so forth, and you'll have a really great gun.

Also, try rimfirecentral.com. If you want to find out how popular the 10/22 is, just take a look at their forum. They had to divide it into "Ruger Model 10/22" and "Other Guns". And take a look at some of the guns those guys have built. They talk about it like it's an addiction. "Hi, my name is Jim and it's been 9 days since I last purchased a part for one of my 10/22s, 2 weeks since I got a new one to build up."


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I prevoiusly owned a Ruger 10/22 and loved it . That is until I started buying the aftermarket R-line extended plastic mags for it. I started having feed problems with the rifle, bad feeding problems.
Once I started changing back to the factory mags again, all was well and the rifle shot every time without one jam.
I have to agree with spending a little more money and buy the factory mags for that rifle.
I have had several rifles and one pistol give me the same headache with jams from those plastic after market mags. It was unfortunate for me that I would buy 5 or 10 of them at one time to save on my shipping costs only to be stuck with all those plastic pieces of junk.
Stay with factory and that Ruget 10/22 will last forever without letting you down.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes it is true the magazine for the 22 long rifle works well, but the magazines for the 10/22 magnum have been poor at best. Hey I love my 10/22 's I was just hightliting the problems I have found with them. Every time I go to the range with the 10/22 magnum I get a jam in the first few shots and then it seems to be ok, 10/22 's are very popular but they are more popular than they are good!!


----------

